# Holiday, Alcohol and Bodybuilding!



## mattyvx (May 28, 2010)

Hi all, i'm after some advice on how I can minimise the effects of muscle loss during my holiday.

I've kept a tight regime after joining the gym around 4 months ago and noticed some great results. Currently I've cut out alcohol and got a good diet however, with a holiday looming in two weeks time I will be drinking again with no gym sessions.

It will be easy for me to drink alot of water when im away but gym sessions and the diet will be very difficult.

Anything specific I should eat/take to prevent muscle breakdown?

Any tips to keep me sharp over the two weeks im away?

Thanks!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Eat plenty of meat go easy on the drinks. You cant lose alot of muscle having two weeks rest as long as you eat alot.


----------



## 18351 (Jun 21, 2010)

Bodyweight exercises? i.e. press ups, sit ups, lunges etc ??


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

Pull a petite girl and bench press her, the shag her for PWO cardio, job done


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Just enjoy the holiday. Have a few drinks eat some good food but just don't slob out and go overboard. Come back well rested then get back to the gym.


----------



## mattyvx (May 28, 2010)

thanks for the replies, well it turns out that my CEE cycle finishes just before I go so maybe a 2 week rest might be good.

I'm going with the lads to Ibiza so easing up on the drink might be easier said than done, hoping to get abit of cardio in though a few runs on the beach should do the trick plus bodyweight exercises!

Thinking of taking some protein bars as the usual holiday diet of cheese and ham toasties probably won't cut it!


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

imo its a holiday. go enjoy your self. any think you lose you will gain back quickly any way


----------



## Jim206152 (Nov 21, 2009)

oliver Roberts said:


> imo its a holiday. go enjoy your self. any think you lose you will gain back quickly any way


 yeah for feck sake just go have 2 weeks of naked fun with drunken northern birds, feck eating anything it just takes up valuable drinking time.

I went 18-30 few years back had an awesome time we only ate burgers from the snack bar all week. Enjoy while you can because in 4 years you might not be able to take a sh1t without getting the witches permission. :beer:


----------



## Jim206152 (Nov 21, 2009)

Jeevesy said:


> Bodyweight exercises? i.e. press ups, sit ups, lunges etc ??


Dont listen to this rubbish, think he needs sectioning. ITS YA FECKING HOLIDAY!!!!! JUST ENJOY


----------



## dalboy (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeah enjoy the break.

I went Ibiza a few weeks back - full of scousers and scots! Good times though. Just make sure you get in enough food.

I just drank as usual (a lot! - Pints of vodka red bull hit the spot)

I was also worried about weight loss when I got back as my weight fluctuates so much - Didnt lose any gains really.


----------



## EssexMalRider (Apr 23, 2010)

oliver Roberts said:


> imo its a holiday. go enjoy your self. any think you lose you will gain back quickly any way


x2 You'll not lose much and the rest will mean that whn you start again on your return your body wont be expecting it so you'll probably make some surprising early gains.


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

Just enjoy your two weeks off. Do you best to eat healthy when there is the option and tbh, unless you remortgage your house, you won't be able to drink that much in Ibiza anyway


----------



## ultralife (Jun 27, 2012)

Its a holiday for a reason. no worries from back home just chill out (sleep) during the day, get messy of a night and how could you not in ibiza, then when you get home slip back into your routine. Work Hard Play Harder


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Enjoy the holiday, wouldn't bother with cardio or working out.

Take some protein shakes with u and some oats, just neck 3x 60g whey 75g oats a day and eat when u can and u'll be ok, thats what I do,

TBH I've been training so long I'd be abit fcuked off and not able to relax if I was gonna basically fast on holiday

So aslong as I nail a few shakes a day i'm totally cool. I went to Ibiza got battered every night and loved it!


----------



## damon86 (Aug 7, 2010)

Jim206152 said:


> yeah for feck sake just go have 2 weeks of naked fun with drunken northern birds, feck eating anything it just takes up valuable drinking time.
> 
> I went 18-30 few years back had an awesome time we only ate burgers from the snack bar all week. Enjoy while you can because in 4 years you might not be able to take a sh1t without getting the witches permission. :beer:


Reps for you my son!


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

or just chew garys and get on the ket for 2 weeks .it would help you out if you were cutting


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2010)

Jeevesy said:


> Bodyweight exercises? i.e. press ups, sit ups, lunges etc ??


would you do that because i fvcking wouldnt?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

you wont lose anything in 2 weeks, just enjoy yourself as i know i would!! last thing on my mind would be training


----------



## green19210 (Jul 26, 2010)

Tell you i think you should do...

Day before/on the day you go...smash a shed load of bicep curls out, few bits of chest press (arms will be pumped for the mile high club with the air hostesses) and boom get on that plane and enjoy 2 weeks off.

you will lose if at all a tiny amount. dont worry its a holiday!!


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

It will do you more good than harm having a couple of weeks off if you have been training hard for four months. Will give your immune system a good rest. Two weeks off wont do any harm. Get yourself a nice young lady or two to keep you busy.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

just pack some oats and protein powder and then make sure you just have a few shakes aside to your other meals = shouldnt be much of a difference for a week or 2 weeks on holiday


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

MissBC said:


> just pack some oats and protein powder and then make sure you just have a few shakes aside to your other meals = shouldnt be much of a difference for a week or 2 weeks on holiday


x2 exactly what i do :thumbup1:


----------

